# What does my damsel have?



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

I got a clown fish and a damsel today. I saw that the damsel was fine but when I got it home it had white under its belly/gills. It looks like white sorta cottony. Here are some pics one is of the one damsel that is fine and the other is the one with the sick one.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Can't tell. He eat some cotton at the LFS?


----------

